
Searching with iterated maps - ksvs
http://www.pnas.org/content/104/2/418.full
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Alternative description ...

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Difference_map_algorithm>

I'm trying to work out if this is a clever version of simulated annealing or
randomised ballistic hill-climbing. It's not clear if it really is something
different underneath.

But it's making a splash - it seems to be solving problems that people had
trouble with.

